# At what temperature does Plastic become maliable?



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Can any of you old pros tell me at what temperature does Plastic become maliable?

Want to scratchbuild a curved part(underside of a Galileo scratchbuild) and would rather not use wood. Was thinking of using a variable temperature heat gun on sheet plastic.

Also, Thomas, how did you scratchbuild the vents on the underside and nacelles of your scratchbuild class F shuttle? Any suggestions?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hmmm, I think I remember reading 120-degrees F.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

How big do you want to make this?

What type of plastic sheet are you planning on using?

What gauge of material are you going to use?

Why do you need to heat it? The sides of the lower hull will hold the contour of the bottom/front.

I used Evergreen V-groove styrene for the vent plates on the nacelles and for the big one on the bottom of the ship. The two smaller vents were photo-etched stainless steel to allow the lighting to show thru. The frame around them was thin strip styrene.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> How big do you want to make this?
> 
> What type of plastic sheet are you planning on using?
> 
> ...


Just got back from my local hobby shop and bought about $150 bucks worth of styrene sheets and other parts(not to mention a TOS AMT Kirk and TOS AMT McCoy I found on their clearance table for $9.95 each, as well as a DS9 Runabout and one of your PL TOS Enterprises! The later two not on clearance but well worth it nonetheless). The last thing I ever scratchbuilt was a three foot model of the Hindenburg made out of balsawood strips, blocks and tissue paper back in 8th grade(more then a couple of decades ago), so please excuse my ignorance about the subjects asked about above.

It's now quite obvious I won't have to worry about heating. Though this model will end up with a proportionally smaller cabin and a fairly thick hull I will be able to do it in layers if worse comes to worse.

Thanks about the evergreen info. I'll checkout their catalogue. Any chance I could get some close up pics of your vents if you ever find the time?

I'm assuming your photo etched two small front vents were photoetched by yourself? 

Anyhow, thanks again. I'm off to build something!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Just don't *OVER* heat styrene. I'm told the fumes are carcinogenic.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You bought styrene sheets at a hobby shop? (shakes head)

Here you nothing that we say, young Weedhopper?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

"hear" even(!)  nothing that is said to you? 

Unlearn, you must, young padawan.... 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^Hey, it was convient. Besides, I've been going there for other stuff on and off since my father first took me there when I was eight or so.

It's Christmas! The time for giving!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Did they at least give you a kiss after they were done? 

I buy my plain sheet stock from a local sign supply shop. A 4' x 8' sheet of .060" styrene runs me $12.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> Did they at least give you a kiss after they were done?
> 
> I buy my plain sheet stock from a local sign supply shop. A 4' x 8' sheet of .060" styrene runs me $12.


Okay, okay, guess they saw me coming from a long long long ways away...

Now that you've made me feel so sad...

Any chance of cheering me up with those closeups?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Sad, isn't it? Broken up, panels missing and crooked, Coke splattered on it....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thomas, you did say it was a throw away, not throw on! :lol: 

I always thought that when the plastic was on fire, it was ready to bend or shape. :jest:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> Sad, isn't it? Broken up, panels missing and crooked, Coke splattered on it....


Thanks a ton!!!

Those will help alot!:thumbsup:

Still looks good to me! Great work!

So what happened? Encountered a Coca-Cola filled ion-storm?!?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Kirk tripped getting out of the shuttle and dropped his Coke


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Griffworks said:


> "hear" even(!)  nothing that is said to you?
> 
> Unlearn, you must, young padawan....


Well, it took 25 minutes from my post, but Jeff caught it!

You guys are catchin' on! :lol:


I'll sneak another in, somewhere. From time to time. Hehehehe....


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm with Lloyd on this one. When it starts to smoke, I'm reasonably sure it's ready.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Well, it took 25 minutes from my post, but Jeff caught it!
> 
> You guys are catchin' on! :lol:
> 
> ...


*Caught it,* I did also.
*Funny,* I simply found it not...:jest::tongue:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Could you, like, speak forwards...??? :jest:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ThomasModels said:


> Did they at least give you a kiss after they were done?
> 
> I buy my plain sheet stock from a local sign supply shop. A 4' x 8' sheet of .060" styrene runs me $12.


 _FOUR _BY....  !!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> Well, it took 25 minutes from my post, but Jeff caught it!
> 
> You guys are catchin' on! :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm gettin' old.... 



John P said:


> _FOUR _BY....  !!!


When I was stationed in New Mexico, a friend of mine droeve up to Albuquerque (made that left turn, too!) after calling a plastics producer up there. He purchased two sheets of plastic - one was .040" and the other .030" - that were somewhere around 8' x 8', IIRC. I think he said he was charged $30 for both of them, which included them being cut down to 2' squares for ease of transportation, as well as for the vacuum forming he wanted to do (for miniatures gaming). Talk about getting a bargain! 

Just goes to show how much Evergreen charges for their labor, apparently. Not that they don't provide a needed service for folks w/o easy access to a plastics producer. I know LOTS of folks who don't have that sort of access. However, they certainly are proud of their plastic sheets! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> "hear" even(!)


You caught that and didn't catch _malleable?_ :jest:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Can any of you old pros tell me at what temperature does Plastic become maliable?


I've heard that you can use a hair dryer to soften the plastic as well.

If you're just draping the plastic over a form (vs. using a vacuum forming machine) that may be all you need.

BTW: Beautiful work, Thomas! Nothing to be ashamed of there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You caught that and didn't catch _malleable?_ :jest:


 I didn't want to give him a complex. :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You caught that and didn't catch _malleable?_ :jest:


Damn! Trek Ace really is slipping!!! I was wondering how long it would take someone to notice!!!

Lobbed that over his plate over a day ago and you are the first one to bring it up!:jest:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like 'maliable'. It's like a combination of 'malleable' and 'pliable'.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

At first, I thought Chuck was asking "At what temperature does plastic become _mailable_?"

My reaction was "Now, why would Chuck want to mail hot plastic?"

Then, I looked again, and realized that he was asking when it would become _malleable_.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

So how big are you making this thing?


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Did they at least give you a kiss after they were done?
> 
> I buy my plain sheet stock from a local sign supply shop. A 4' x 8' sheet of .060" styrene runs me $12.


yeh I buy 4' x 8' sheet rock every day what's the big WOOP-DE-DO!!!!... what a bunch of morons.... (; oh and only 5 bucks , 7 for green, eh


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> So how big are you making this thing?


It's supposed to come out to be 15.34463276836158192090395480226 inches long. I doubt I'll be able to make it come out that precisely though, :lol:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm gonna haul out my digital calipers when that thing's done, and check for accuracy!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Griffworks said:


> However, they certainly are proud of their plastic sheets!


Bladder control problems ? :tongue:


----------

